# Creep: A Collection of Poetry and Flash Fiction



## TKent (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey WFers,

A few of us here on WF have put together a little book of poetry and flash fiction. It is available for pre-order for only .99 cents with a 3/1/15 release date. If you have Kindle Unlimited or Kindle Prime, you'll be able to borrow as part of your subscription. 90% of these stories and poems are available in the workshops, so you don't have to read the books to find the 1st draft versions here. 

Link to Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00RPM9J4E








Creep is a collection of original poetry and flash fiction to celebrate the magic, the mystery, and the fun of Halloween. Ranging from check-the-door-locks scary to roll-on-the-floor funny, our poems and stories have a little something for everyone. So won’t you join us? We don’t bite … hard. 

Well-dressed erudite zombies ✔ 
Vampires with their V-card ✔ 
Kinky vindictive ghosts ✔ 
Drunk-driving witches ✔ 
Psychos with an eye for art ✔ 
Hillbilly Halloween pranksters ✔ 
Mall-hopping Ms. Frankenstein ✔ 
Banshee curses ✔ 
Demons in all shapes, sizes and temperaments ✔ 

Horror, paranormal, historical, contemporary and much more…


----------



## escorial (Jan 18, 2015)

well done to you all


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 18, 2015)

I am ridiculously excited about this little project. T has done a masterful job of herding the cats and bringing this all together.

I have a rule that has served me well professionally over the years: always try to work with people who are smarter and more talented than me. I really like my pieces for this collection, but I dare say the other selections show that I followed my rule once again. There's a lot of good stuff in this one.


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey IM, I have that same rule! That's how I got through all my physics and electronics classes/labs in college. LOL!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 19, 2015)

This is a great idea! Well done to everyone involved. That's a fantastic cover design too - love it.


----------



## TKent (Feb 4, 2015)

Woo hoo! Creep went live on Amazon today. Only .99   The print version will be live next week if your favorite book is one you can put on the shelf after reading!


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 4, 2015)

I've got my copy.


----------



## TKent (Feb 4, 2015)

Very cool TJ! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, TJ!


----------



## Terry D (Feb 4, 2015)

And we have our first 5 star review!!!


----------



## joshybo (Feb 4, 2015)

Awesome!  I didn't realize this had went live.  I'm very proud to have been a part of this collaboration and will definitely be putting the word out about all of the amazing work from my fellow contributors!


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 4, 2015)

Totally going to buy this for my kindle, buy the hard copy AND borrow it. :read:

I really don't like creepy things, but this is so neat. I think it's absolutely incredible that a bunch of you did this. It's crazy inspiring and AWESOME <3


----------



## TKent (Feb 4, 2015)

am_hammy, it ranges from light humor to creepy horror so there may be something you like in there. Thanks so much!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 4, 2015)

joshybo said:


> Awesome!  I didn't realize this had went live.  I'm very proud to have been a part of this collaboration and will definitely be putting the word out about all of the amazing work from my fellow contributors!



What josh said.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 4, 2015)

TKent said:


> am_hammy, it ranges from light humor to creepy horror so there may be something you like in there. Thanks so much!



Doesn't even matter, I'm going to read all of it, even if I have to close my eyes at some point


----------



## TKent (Feb 4, 2015)

Just don't read Joshua or Terry's flash fiction at night alone. LOL!


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 4, 2015)

Duly noted. Lights on. Other people. Public places. Like a bookstore haha.

Before I go and completely spam the mess out of this thread, I will definitely give the a review when I'm finished reading and pass it to others!


----------



## joshybo (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you, am_hammy!  We appreciate your support very much!  Be sure to let us know what you think about it!


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, am_hammy! I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed being a part of the process!


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry I missed this announcement yesterday. It's exciting news guys and I'm heading over to Amazon to download my copy as soon as I get finished here. I've been a bit preoccupied for a couple of days because I've been wrestling with the formatting requirements of Smashwords. This morning I finally cracked the vast mystery that is Microsoft Word and managed to successfully upload the first collection of my weird poetry. I'm not sure if it's cool for me to tell you about it on a thread here so I'll wait for advice on that.

Meanwhile, I'll check out the other forums, do my job around here and then head over to Amazon. I'll be back!

jen


----------



## TKent (Feb 5, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Sorry I missed this announcement yesterday. It's exciting news guys and I'm heading over to Amazon to download my copy as soon as I get finished here. I've been a bit preoccupied for a couple of days because I've been wrestling with the formatting requirements of Smashwords. This morning I finally cracked the vast mystery that is Microsoft Word and managed to successfully upload the first collection of my weird poetry. I'm not sure if it's cool for me to tell you about it on a thread here so I'll wait for advice on that.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll check out the other forums, do my job around here and then head over to Amazon. I'll be back!
> 
> jen



Jen, I would LOVE to check out your collection. Please list it here when it is available!! And I can 100% relate to tear-your-hair-out formatting issues. Aarrrrghhh...


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks, jen!

Please let us all know when we can buy the first "collection of [your] weird poetry." That sounds like my cup of tea, and I know from lurking in the poetry section that your work is well worth a read!


----------



## LeeC (Feb 5, 2015)

ditto


----------



## joshybo (Feb 5, 2015)

Double ditto!  (?)


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you all so much, guys. The book is available on Smashwords already. I think it will be distributed to Amazon etc. in due course but Smashwords supports most download formats.
The book is called Magic of Life and can be viewed on this link:  http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/517057 

A lot of the poems are here on WF so you might not want to invest hard cash  but you can download a sample for free.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 5, 2015)

:champagne:Congratulations jenthepen!!! You rock!!


----------



## TKent (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome. Let us know when it gets to Amazon as well!!


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks again. I'll update with any developments. Meanwhile, I'll get out of here and stop hijacking this thread!

Get to Amazon and read CREEP everyone!

Link to Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00RPM9J4E


----------



## TKent (Feb 6, 2015)

Sakes alive Jen, your collection is incredible!!  I'm only 5 poems in but they are exquisite. Young Love is wonderful with the way you have rhyming words in the same line. I am sure there is a name for that technique but I just don't know it. I'll definitely review it once I've finished it. Great job!!


----------



## TKent (Feb 6, 2015)

Uh, Mr. King better step up his game as we outsold him today on Amazon under the Horror Anthologies heading. It was kind of surreal seeing our collection ranked with Stephen King, HP Lovecraft and Ray Bradbury. LOL

(sorry, but this is the last thing I will say in this thread, I just couldn't help but share this picture that I am sure I'll never see again once all of our friends and family have finished buying this book. LOL)


----------



## joshybo (Feb 6, 2015)

You'd better keep sharing great milestones like these!  I agree that they are probably short-lived until we all get terribly, horrifically rich, but until then little things like this mean a lot!  Thanks for sharing, TK!


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 6, 2015)

T, don't feel bad about being happy about making sales knowing they'll tail off soon. I rode this wave and I'll tell you, were it not for the "ooooh, another sale!" moments to cheer me up, I'd have lost my marbles. Being better than Stephen King? Seriously, if I'd been better than the guy who wrote "How I Got Rich Selling Bodily Fluids", I'd have been over the moon! 

And yeah, I got a beatdown from a guy who was telling folks how to sell bodily fluids. Stephen King? if I did one damned thing involving writing that put me a notch higher, I'd frame the picture to hang on my wall. Then I'd take a copy and have it enlarged to 1000-feet square, and I'd have it pasted into my yard so you could see it from space on Google Maps. Then I'd by a Ham radio and tell martians to check it out. The future is a mystery, but this group produced a work that outsold one of the finest modern writers I can think of for one day. 

I look at life like a football game. Sometimes you hit the great Hail Mary pass for the six-point touchdown, and then hit the conversion for an extra two, that's awesome. Sometimes, you make it to mid-field and can't go any farther so it's a field goal for three points. 

In this football game of book sales, I'd be thrilled to have three points. I was knocked down in the opposing endzone for a two point safety for the other team. I'd have given away my bodily fluids for three points! (I do think it's cheating, him selling his bodily fluids, I've been trying to give some of mine away for years. Sellin'? That's just showin' off.)

Think of how many writers haven't topped anybody, and be very glad you've topped a major somebody.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 6, 2015)

That's awesome!

Why in the world is Bag of Bones listed under anthologies, though? It's a novel.


----------



## Dave Watson (Mar 1, 2015)

Well done folks. Always good to see our guys and girls getting the good writing out.


----------



## TKent (Apr 1, 2015)

Creep was reviewed on BestFantasyBookBlog:  http://bestfantasybooks.com/blog/review-of-creep-a-collection-of-poetry-and-flash-fiction/


----------



## Terry D (Apr 1, 2015)

TKent said:


> Creep was reviewed on BestFantasyBookBlog:  http://bestfantasybooks.com/blog/review-of-creep-a-collection-of-poetry-and-flash-fiction/



Sweeeet! Thanks for the link, T.


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 1, 2015)

TKent said:


> Creep was reviewed on BestFantasyBookBlog:  http://bestfantasybooks.com/blog/review-of-creep-a-collection-of-poetry-and-flash-fiction/



That is some great news, and great work, T! I know getting reviewed on these sites takes some work--well done, and thank you!


----------

